# My Baby Caribas



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

After a month of reading topics, finding which equipment to buy, setting up my tank, and waiting for the species I wanted..its all finally complete. And without further ado, here are my pictures









View attachment 64756

I wonder whats inside









View attachment 64757

Hmmm

View attachment 64760

Posing for the camera

View attachment 64761

Shoaling nicely

View attachment 64762

Hiding from me

View attachment 64763

Found 'em

View attachment 64764

Looking at me..also..note that yellow/gold looking fish on the left.. it was in my baggie of Minnows which I used to cycle..hes been nipping my cariba's ever since I put them in..I wonder how long they're gonna put up with his bs









View attachment 64765

My tank..don't worry..my black background is arriving tomorrow.

Tell me what you think..Thanks!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WOW!! Outstanding !


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

good pickup- I bought mine from sharkaquarium about 2-3 weeks ago and they are growing fast so be prepared!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

very nice, congrats on your babies


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Awesome fish!


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the compliments







I forgot to mention that these 5 babys were from Rare Afishinado(Many thanks Jon!) and that they are housed in a 60gal tank. Once they hit puberty, im planning to sell maybe 2 of them..so be on the lookout :rasp:


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Sweet caribes man! I also really dig your setup, in kind of reminds me of mine


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Got mine a couple weeks ago also I think they grow everyday. They swarm around for blood worms. Best of luck with them, feed them alot.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Congrats, thats is going to be an amazing tank once they a grow a little.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Awesome dude, great selection you have there......


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

in about six months that tank is going to be rolling. caribe grow like wild fire! awesome shoaling fish too. need i mention their attack capability?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks very nice and looks like you had your sh*t planed

out nicely, that driftwood looks nice in there and the whole look

will be real nice with the back ground


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> looks very nice and looks like you had your sh*t planed[snapback]1060790[/snapback]​


I did lol :nod: . I spent hours going thru threads and FAQ's to make sure I get it right the first time. It was a pita when the search engine was down, but by the time it was up, I already knew what I had to purchase and what to expect from my piranhas. I couldn't have had it lookin this good w/ quality components w/o the help of my fellow p-furians..and with that..


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

beautiful!!!!!

just kepe an eye on them with that powerhead if its to strong and they are having trouble swimming and possible gettign sucked onto the gaurd they are very small and i ALMOST lost 1 of my babies when it was a baby to the powerhead i looked over from the comp and watched him get to close to the intake and get sucked on i was able to shut it off in under 5 sec so he lived


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

We don't see a lot of P. cariba at that size








They are so nice !!!


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

CTREDBELLY said:


> beautiful!!!!!
> 
> just kepe an eye on them with that powerhead if its to strong and they are having trouble swimming and possible gettign sucked onto the gaurd they are very small and i ALMOST lost 1 of my babies when it was a baby to the powerhead i looked over from the comp and watched him get to close to the intake and get sucked on i was able to shut it off in under 5 sec so he lived
> [snapback]1060853[/snapback]​


LOl..funny you should mention that. As I was scrolling thru the site..I turned around to see my babies and what do I see? One of my cariba's a little too close to my powerhead..got sucked in.. then instantly it jetted out of there. From now on, they're only allowed to get current when they're under adult supervision..damn kids :laugh:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Awesome man! I bought 7 caribe from SA about the same size like 2 years ago. They are now monsters!


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Woke up to see the kids at play and what do I see? Looks like they finally got tired of that other fish nipping them. GAME OVER

View attachment 64859

View attachment 64860

View attachment 64861

View attachment 64862

View attachment 64863


Btw..I thought baby Ps are barely growing in their teeth, and eat bloodworms at this stage? Just yesterday they wouldnt touch the bloodworms, but would eat flakes..now this


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

That's awesome...they made some work of him







did they finish him off?


----------



## GreenMoray (May 15, 2005)

that's sweet!

god i wish p's were legal here!!!


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that is awesome! i have never seen caribe that small before! i got mine at 3 inches! the tank is great and also those are great picks of them getting the minnow!!!!


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

those guys are gonna grow up quick


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

them guys are teeny man!! but they will be growing up quick, they rule!

ian


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

looks like your gonna have some nice fish in about 3-4 months


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Niceeee little guys, Cant wait to see them all grown up keep us updated.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Sweet setup and nice little caribas.... They are kinda cute. =P


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

congrats on your cariba,s!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice looking fish. I'm glad to see that they arrived so happy and healthy. I am very nervous about ordering fish through the mail. I sent you a PM, perhaps you can talk me into getting cariba instead of red bellies when my tank is ready...








~Taylor~


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Very nice looking fish. I'm glad to see that they arrived so happy and healthy. I am very nervous about ordering fish through the mail. I sent you a PM, perhaps you can talk me into getting cariba instead of red bellies when my tank is ready...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent. Get the caribas :rasp:

View attachment 65660


View attachment 65661


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

awesome caribes dude... just awesome (sweet action shots too)

pretty soon they'll look like this......


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> awesome caribes dude... just awesome (sweet action shots too)
> 
> pretty soon they'll look like this......
> 
> ...


way to jack his thread hoar


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

just giving him something to look forward too........ bitch :rasp:


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

shutter13 said:


> awesome caribes dude... just awesome (sweet action shots too)
> 
> pretty soon they'll look like this......
> 
> ...


Very nice. Sucks that I'll have to sell 2 of them by the time they get to that size


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> just giving him something to look forward too........ bitch :rasp:
> [snapback]1070550[/snapback]​


watch out Ill shoot you with my High powered paintball gun








and 


> Sucks that I'll have to sell 2 of them by the time they
> get to that size


Just get a bigger tank for them


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

they shoal nice u shouldnt split them up get a bigger tank


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

lol wow they r cute ahhaah u made me decide to sell my 2 4 inchers and buy 5 new baby reds to raise in the 90 !


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> they shoal nice u shouldnt split them up get a bigger tank
> [snapback]1070571[/snapback]​


I agree though. They are all alone in that tank. They only have each other, what'll they do if you take away 2? Sorry, I just had to pull the guilt trip..








~Taylor~


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

ahhhhhhhh they are so little.

i remeber when my P's wher elike this.

nic epick up!!! GL!!


----------



## crsn4dr (Oct 29, 2004)

congrats on u'r baby P's. look'n gude...


----------

